# Skil dust port



## Andiamo (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a Skil 1825. I'm having a problem finding a source for the dust port adapter for 1 1/2" hose -- can anyone give me an idea where to find this? 

Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I understand you right your router is 1 1/2" going to what size for your dust collection?


----------



## Andiamo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The hose I want to use on this is 1 1/2". This is the largest size of hose you can use with this adapter. The vacuum port on my table fence takes care of most (95%) of the dust and shavings, but I prefer not to have the last 5% exhausting into the cupboard under my table.


----------



## kenwelz (Jun 30, 2009)

I also have a Skil 1825. Where did you find a dust port adapter? Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums kenwelz.


----------



## Andiamo (Mar 7, 2009)

kenwelz said:


> I also have a Skil 1825. Where did you find a dust port adapter? Thanks.


As you probably know, Skil is now owned by Bosch. I ordered the adapter from the Bosch office in Atlanta, GA. The part was actually shipped from the Robert Bosch Tool Corp. Service Center in Mount Prospect, IL 60056. The part number is RAS130 and the list price is $0.98. Then I had to pay $6.50 freight on my order !! 

I'm not sure if there is a Bosch office locally in the Midwest, but I just happen to have a spare adapter -- send me an e-mail to [email protected] and we can do a deal...


----------



## kenwelz (Jun 30, 2009)

Andiamo said:


> As you probably know, Skil is now owned by Bosch. I ordered the adapter from the Bosch office in Atlanta, GA. The part was actually shipped from the Robert Bosch Tool Corp. Service Center in Mount Prospect, IL 60056. The part number is RAS130 and the list price is $0.98. Then I had to pay $6.50 freight on my order !!
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a Bosch office locally in the Midwest, but I just happen to have a spare adapter -- send me an e-mail to [email protected] and we can do a deal...


Hi Roger
I'm interested in the adaptor. If you still have it, you can shoot me a price and I'm sure we can come to an agreement. You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 563-343-3052, I live in Davenport.


----------



## gerald1953 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have tried google searches for Skil, Adapters, duct collection, etc. but to no avail. However, I see someone named Roger has provided a part number, so I will let you know what I learn from my search.


----------



## RicLloyd (Feb 23, 2010)

Why are these things so hard to find?


----------

